# Free Pot Of Obsession



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

*UPDATE : Its been decided that we will have a Photo Caption Competition -= See Post 21 of this thread *

So I bought a pot of Obsession, but as I have so many waxes now and I bought this one in error ( I was suppose to be buying Addiction ) I thought I would think of a fun way to give this away.

So, as I have the full range of Autobrite waxes and also the full range of Dodo Juice Waxes in my kit, I really do not need another pot of Obsession, as I already have it.

This Obsession has been used for one car only, as I used it on my Cougar to see how it looked over the top of Nano Sealant - and it was very nice 

So, I have been racking my brains to think of a "fun" way to give it away to one of my DW friends 

And here is what I have come up with.......

NOTHING !

Cant think of any fun way of doing this 

So, if you would like the Obsession, post your idea for a "fun" way of finding a winner for this lovely wax, and then I will choose the best one - then we will use that suggestion to find out who gets the Obsession 

Could be a bit of fun 

I am out most of the day today, so will choose the best one when I get home and we will find a winner for the Obsession by the end of today


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the person who should win should describe something they have been obsessed about, but nothing to do with cars....


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

How about any interested parties send you a PM with a silent monetary bid for the wax.

The person that offers the most at the time of closing wins the pot, and the proceeds can go to DW, or a charity of your choice?

EDIT: Could possibly breach forum rules now I think of it...


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

How about a caption competition for your profile pic?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Mark, that's a £30 pot of wax. Rather than give it away why not raffle it for the DW charity or cancer research. Everyone who posts has to pay 50p or £1 and then a number drawn at random (by the mods) finds the winner.

I know you like giving products away and helping others but this way the wax finds a good home and a charity benefits from it. Just a thought anyway


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> Mark, that's a £30 pot of wax. Rather than give it away why not raffle it for the DW charity or cancer research. Everyone who posts has to pay 50p or £1 and then a number drawn at random (by the mods) finds the winner.
> 
> I know you like giving products away and helping others but this way the wax finds a good home and a charity benefits from it. Just a thought anyway


Good idea.....:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> Mark, that's a £30 pot of wax. Rather than give it away why not raffle it for the DW charity or cancer research. Everyone who posts has to pay 50p or £1 and then a number drawn at random (by the mods) finds the winner.
> 
> I know you like giving products away and helping others but this way the wax finds a good home and a charity benefits from it. Just a thought anyway


Thanks mate, and its a good idea, but I dont want any money to exchange hands whatsoever, not to me, or to anybody.

I just want a fun way of giving it away really without money being an issue


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

TurnipLicker said:


> How about a caption competition for your profile pic?


I agree with Turniplicker, you post a picture of your choice and invite captions. You then choose the funniest after a given period of time :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Not so much fun but you could do a guess the weight


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Everyone has to draw a giraffe and then you will pick your top 10.
Then the final 10 will meet up for a knock out game of rock-paper-scisors untill a winner is decided.
If a winner cant be decided, a game of bones (you know, the dice game they play in the hood?) will be the decider.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually, scrap the bones. A game of snap could settle it


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

A picture of the most random thing you've waxed up until now?? Lol.

Relates in a way haha.


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

dave-g said:


> A picture of the most random thing you've waxed up until now?? Lol.
> 
> Relates in a way haha.


Reallly great idea. I have done this to so many stupid things especially when I just started out.

Think this is a winning idea!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

It always crops up on here! Could pick a number of randoms then make a poll?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

How about, people play buckaroo on their other halves but with detailing gear, and the person who posts up the best picture of their loved one with many various detailing items on their person, wins?


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> How about, people play buckaroo on their other halves but with detailing gear, and the person who posts up the best picture of their loved one with many various detailing items on their person, wins?


Kinda excluses everyone without another half, or with very few detailing items


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thought you werent posting any more threads Mark?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

stevief said:


> Kinda excluses everyone without another half, or with very few detailing items


Or a mate, relative anything like that. It doesn't have to be loads of detailing stuff, just whatever you want :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Thought you werent posting any more threads Mark?


I hope that was settled sensibly and has been put to bed.:thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Oooh!

How about writing a short paragraph about why the wax should be kept as opposed to give away? Something a little different


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, lets have some fun - I love all these ideas, ( especially JakeWhites really "off the wall" idea - made me laugh !!!, but I think the one we will go for is the picture caption competition.

So, lets have your caption entries for my profile pic.....










I will pick my favourite captions at 10pm tonight and put them in a poll to be voted on. with the poll closing at 10pm tomorrow night 

( and please be kind, I know I was not looking my best that particular day !!! :lol: )


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

"I'll prove once and for all you CAN polish a turd"


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

"I polish random cars, rather than watch Jeremy Kyle"


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

"There's nothing smart about polishing your bumper in the middle of a main road....."

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

"I was not paid for this detail! Honest!"


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

gally said:


> "I was not paid for this detail! Honest!"


Naughty! But he could be advertising a product....

Enough - back on topic.:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

'I'm sure I saw some dirt in there somewhere!!'


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

" *sigh* I don't even know who's car this is, I just wanted to try my new trim gel"


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

stevief said:


> Kinda excluses everyone without another half, or with very few detailing items


I doubt many of us have other halves that would be kern on the idea to be honest 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

wylie coyote said:


> Naughty! But he could be advertising a product....
> 
> Enough - back on topic.:thumb:


I'm hoping Mark will find it in good fun! I :lol:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

you missed a bit :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

gally said:


> I'm hoping Mark will find it in good fun! I :lol:


He will - no doubt about it.:thumb:


----------



## owen86 (Jan 2, 2009)

"Why did I agree to this......"


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

"It's true you know, you rub it enough and the red paint DOES disappear!"


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

"Alcoholic find secret way of hiding Vodka. Gets caught out after licking the bumpers"


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

"Peeping tom finds cunning way of earning money"


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

" the things I,ll do for a Jaffa cake "


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

"My car is too sexy, I just don't like cleaning up after myself"


----------



## jazmo (Jul 20, 2010)

"haha if only you could all see what i can see behind this yellow cloth of mine"


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

"people think Im crazy"


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

For my first wish...................I'd like a never ending supply of AF stuff. And for my second.................I'll have the same again


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm sure this was the right car I had to do


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

'Oh well, better give my bottle of SmartArse a ago '


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

'Ah, one day this'll be on a Vantage'


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Mark, are you one of those "secret millionaires" you see on tv.........


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

"If Carlsberg made crap cars..."


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

"if only I could find my DB9? I'm sure I left it here somewhere!"


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

"Hmmm... I wonder? If this SmartGel can do wonders for the car, it's bound to do wonders for my hair...." 

:tumbleweed:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

only 70 more cars till l get home,why did i take this route to the shops?


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

"After I'm done using this SmartGel once, I'm giving it away on DW!"


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

"I'm glad they've taken this photo from the front because I think I've just split the ar5e in these jeans"


Sorry Mark  :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

"I quite like this trim stuff... but I think I'd like it better if I gave it to someone else..."

:thumb:


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

from the look on your face... "did I turn the cooker off!?"


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

STOP MOTHER NATURE IN HER TRACKS....
With Tampax compact pearl,


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

:lol: :lol:

There are some really funny answers here - had me laughing !!!

Will choose my favourite 10 at 10pm tonight and put them in a voting poll


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

"Mark prepares himself for a 'facepalm moment' as it dawns on him that he is using 'SMART'gel on a NISSAN"


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Some of these caption comments are hilarious :lol:


----------



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

Singing away to himself the Rolling stones classic

"I see a red car, I want to paint the trim black, No faded trim anymore, I've gone and turned it Black"


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

"No matter how hard I rub... still no Genie!"


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark once again wonders why his collection is worth more than the car


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm... I thought this SmartGel would do it itself


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

"I said I'll give the sponsorship money next month ..."


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

'let's see if this gel works on my bumper coz it does nothing for my hair' :lol:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't believe i'm doing this for free!!! I've given away all of my waxes!!! , I have no more products left!! Just a van!!! WHAT SHALL I DO??? :doublesho

Maria's gonna kill me!!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Demetri said:


> I can't believe i'm doing this for free!!! I've given away all of my waxes!!! , I have no more products left!! Just a van!!! WHAT SHALL I DO??? :doublesho
> 
> Maria's gonna kill me!!


lol she is gonna see him for a change so not all lost in Maria's eyes


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

The blue pen ain't gonna come off with this, I just know it.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

I must be Nissan something because ive tried using nissan that.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

come on then grey bumper
whos smarter me or the gel


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

No iam not kevin webster from corrie.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

We can all pick a type of car and the cleanest one you see that day of the car selected wins as Alexander says Simple's


----------



## Waltsinhull (Jan 22, 2011)

Mark knew he had polished the bumper too much when he could no longer see the headlamp washers


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

These posts have had me laughing my head off, thanks everyone, this has been fun 

Going to work out my favourites now and will post a poll up in the next 5 minutes.......


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

How much longer? I've been rubbing for ages now and still no Genie. 
And I only wanted the 1 wish aswell.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys

Poll is up and ready for voting on.

Sorry, could not work out a better way of putting it up, so hope this is ok.

Winner after 24 hours will get the Obsession.

Thanks everyone who put a caption and thanks also to anyone who votes, its been great fun 

There was a list of 16 I liked very much, but could only put up a maximum of 10 in the poll !!


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

Is a good laugh scrolling through them all :lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

At least i'm one of the ten! yay  Although 'm tempted to vote for myself... but i won't lol.


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

Who's in the top ten? Where's the poll?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

mnight said:


> Who's in the top ten? Where's the poll?


It's on the first page if you want to vote for me.:thumb:

Only kidding.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Come on Guys, have a read, have a loff. Get votin


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I got the most thanks on my caption and I didn't even get into the top ten poll - ho hum 

The people have been denied, however I must respect the OP decision is final.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice One Jake, pm me your address mate and I will get this Obsession out to you.

Big thanks to everyone who put a caption, they all had me laughing and it was a shame I could only post 10 up in the poll !

Big thanks to everyone who voted too - it was good fun


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations Jake, nice one :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Mark as much as I do love this tutti frutti, buttery slick concoction that seems like it has come from the heavens, I couldn't accept it as:

A. I already have some.
B. I have won a few competitions recently 

So I think it deserves to go to someone who hasn't got it :thumb: BUT In the interest of fun and keeping in the spirit of light hearted competition, could you please send it to the first person who guesses my favourite product from the Autobrite range  (and no it's not obsession, even though I do loooooove it!!). I will give you one and only clue:

"Think of Ben & Jerry's Ice cream!"

The first person to guess the correct answer on this thread will receive the pot instead (as long as all of this is ok by mark of course).


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Purple rain


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> Mark as much as I do love this tutti frutti, buttery slick concoction that seems like it has come from the heavens, I couldn't accept it as:
> 
> A. I already have some.
> B. I have won a few competitions recently
> ...


:thumb:

( am I allowed to guess too ??? :lol: )


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Cherry glaze ?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thats really good of you Jake mate. Let me know who wins and I will post the winner the Obsession


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Fac said:


> Cherry glaze ?


BOOM! That was quick! Mark if you'd kindly take this posters address :thumb: (seriously I'm addicted to cherry glaze.......In a kind of "strap me down before I drink it" kind of way :lol Well done matey


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Purple rain


Mal, what kinda ben & jerry's you been looking at whilst over in the states ??!!:doublesho :lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Well done FAC, and nice one Jake - that was very good and sporting of you mate 

Fac = pm me your address mate and it will be in the post within the next day or two


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

RAH!
Everyone luvs cherry glaze..
I nearly mentioned bananas but thats a bit marmite 50/50

Very kind and good spirited of you both guys, you humble me..


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Fac said:


> RAH!
> Everyone luvs cherry glaze..
> I nearly mentioned bananas but thats a bit marmite 50/50
> 
> Very kind and good spirited of you both guys, you humble me..


Totally agree mate, Cherry Glaze is awesome, and I love it.

Extreme Glaze is also superb for extra swirly cars 

But the combination of Cherry Glaze followed by Autobrites new Colour Charged Wax Emerald on MY Dads Green Volvo is amazing, and it is the one product that even he finds simple and easy to use !!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> I got the most thanks on my caption and I didn't even get into the top ten poll - ho hum
> 
> The people have been denied, however I must respect the OP decision is final.


Had the prize been Irony X you would have had my vote.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Just checked in to see the results Mark,spotted your new avatar and nearly weed myself!:lol::lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Mal, what kinda ben & jerry's you been looking at whilst over in the states ??!!:doublesho :lol::lol:


Lol... I didnt see the Ben & Jerrys bit! But there are some cars in america needing some major attention!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Well done to Jake for winning and also graciously passing on his prize :thumb:

And to Fac, you jammy bugger :lol: Well Done


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Cheers Yow'
And lolz @ S63. ....irony x. =)


----------

